# Adding "C" pillar tweeters to the Pioneer premium audio system



## vulpinethrone31 (Aug 26, 2012)

yea i am in on that good idea i am going to try and see what i can find at some point. ben looking for a new project


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

rodneyiii said:


> Hello,
> 
> After having my Cruze for a few months and listening to the sound system, I am considering a small enhancement for the rear area. As all have noted, the sound is good if you are in the front seats but there is nothing but bass for the rear passengers. I want to add some tweeters to the C pillars like the ones on the A pillars. I would use the rear door audio signals to drive them since the rear deck spkrs are bass channel only. I've read that the premium amp is located in the upper trunk area so I can tap into the door channels from there. I just need to get a harness wiring diagram so I know which wires to tap. Also some help on what tweeter/grilles to use and how to mount them would be appreciated. I'm just looking to add some subtle presence to the rear sound field so it isn't all bass. Thanks.


You'll find that this car is a bit tricky to upgrade speakers on, specifically because you have the Pioneer system. The Impedance of the speakers is all different between the front and rear doors and the rear deck subwoofers. This lack of sound in the rear is something many people have complained about with this system. Upgrading it won't be as easy as it sounds.


----------



## rodneyiii (Oct 23, 2012)

Is there a service manual available electronically so I can get the amp connector wiring diagram? What is the impedance of the rear door spkrs and "A" pillar spkrs?
I don't really need to install the new tweeters in the C pillars. They could go in the rear deck on either side of the subs. That would be even easier. Has anyone verified that the rear deck spkr signal is bass only?


----------

